# Keto Starbucks Lemon Loaf knock off



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2020)

Happy Easter!! Here is the Easter afternoon dessert project. Keto knockoff of Starbucks Lemon Loaf.

Ingredients
• Cake
o 5 Eggs
o 2/3 cup of Swerve granulated (or any Keto sweetener)
o ½ cup butter
o 2 ¼ cup almond flour
o 5 TBSP coconut flour
o 1 TBSP baking powder
o ¼ cup lemon juice
o 2 tsp lemon extract
• Glaze
o 1 cup powdered Swerve
o 2 TBSP lemon juice
o 4 TBSP water
o ½ tsp lemon extract
Mix the eggs, ½ cup melted butter , ¼ cup lemon juice and the extract together. Sift together the rest of the ingredients and then mix it all into a nice batter. You can bake this in a loaf or Bundt pan. I went with a loaf. It’s a good amount of batter so I used one of our larger loaf pans.
Bake at 350F for 15 minutes then lower temp to 325F and bake 45-60 minutes until a toothpick comes out dry. Cool then glaze the cake. Garnish anyway you would like. I hit the top with some lemon zest and garnished with some blackberries and lemons as we have a lot of those right now. I believe I originally jotted this recipe down from icantbelieveitslowcarb.com. I did veer of recipe on the glaze as I wanted something a bit thicker than this yielded and also with a sharper lemon bite. I added extra powdered swerve and extract to get what I was looking for.

This stuff is very moist and has a good lemon kick to it. If you do the keto or diabetic thing I highly recommend this one!! Hell its damn tasty even if you don't!


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 12, 2020)

Gonna have to try this


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Not big on sweets but that looks delicious!


----------



## xray (Apr 12, 2020)

That looks awesome Jeff! Tasty and beautiful!


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2020)

wow Jeff, looks delicous!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Apr 13, 2020)

Damn Jeff that looks like a masterpiece!

LIKE!

John


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 13, 2020)

Wow Jeff that looks awesome man! I'm not a huge sweets eater but I would down that in a heart beat. Outstanding!


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 13, 2020)

That's just breathtaking Jeff!! Absolutely gorgeous and I can only imaging how good it tasted. I can almost taste it sitting at my computer   

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 13, 2020)

Keto or no Keto, that looks delicious!!
Were not real sweet eaters, but I’d be all over that!!
Al


----------

